# Custom Furniture in Mexico City



## TexasRob (Oct 21, 2015)

I have just returned home to Houston after spending the last 7 years as an expat in the Middle East and northern Africa, and am looking to furnish an entire house (the cost for which is daunting at typical store prices). I am headed to Mexico City in early December for an event and have read great things about the price and quality of custom furniture there. My thought was to compile a list of pieces I want and then meet with carpenters while I am in Mexico and pay a deposit. Once complete, I would drive back down with a U-Haul and pick up my bounty. I was hoping that the expat community could help an ex-expat and recommend some talented and trustworthy carpenters in the Mexico City area? Most of what I have found in previous posts says to just visit a ton of different places, but unfortunately I don't have time for that as I am only in Mexico City for a few days. Any recommendations are greatly appreciated!

I should note that I am looking towards more modern furnishings rather than rustic. Thanks!


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

We furnished a 3/2 (except for stove and refri) in Central Texas, by using garage sales in the many small towns nearby. We actually bargained, as we made offers from what was asked, and 90% of the time, our offer was accepted. Really saved a Bunch, and that is my recommendation to you. I think you will find that Mexican "modern" furniture is more expensive than NOB furniture. If you can stay and watch what is being made for you every day, you might be happy with the results, maybe. Whatever rings your bell. Suerte.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You will probably not find a one-stop-shop and may find that your quest could take weeks, or months.
You absolutely cannot take a U-Haul or any other rented trailer or vehicle into Mexico. That is taboo.
You could buy furniture in Mexico and have it shipped, but that would require makers willing to ship and brokers to handle the customs duties, etc. Willing shippers will know the details.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

also all wood has to be fumigated one more thing to pay for. 
It is cheaper to furnish a house in the States than here if you go for second hand. Good furniture either modern or traditional here is not cheap. You do save money if you buy high end made of tropical wood or mesquite sabino etc,,but you have to have time to shop and find artisans who can do it,
You did not tell us what type of furniture you are looking for and not all furniture can be found in one place, ot depends on the style you are looking for.


----------

